# a couple bottle stopper blanks



## CWS (Feb 21, 2016)

A few of the ones that turned ok.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rockb (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey Curt, a Whole! lot better than okay......thanks for posting the pics...


----------

